
Opera Touch Comes with Cookie Dialog Blocker and 23 Other Improvements - ringaroll
https://blogs.opera.com/mobile/2019/02/opera-touch-cookie-dialog-blocker-and-23-improvements/
======
fbelzile
> Opera Touch blocks annoying cookie dialogs and lets you focus on browsing

Oh man. It looks like we've come full circle on well intentioned but poorly
implemented EU regulations.

